# [SOLVED] Powered by WordPress and BuddyPress!



## Shattered

Hey guys, 

I have my own social network and I was wondering if i could remove the text written below the template that says: "Proudly powered by WordPress, BuddyPress".. Any ideas on how to remove that ?? 

BTW here is the picture if you don't understand what i mean :smile:


----------



## graciano

*Re: Powered by WordPress and BuddyPress!*

Try looking at a file with a name like footer.php (in the template folder) and change or comment the text.


----------



## sobeit

*Re: Powered by WordPress and BuddyPress!*

what does the terms of use say? If it is a free template then most likely you must leave showing. Usually the only way you can legally remove it is if you pay for the right to remove it.


----------



## DDAoN

*Re: Powered by WordPress and BuddyPress!*

Shattered,

As sobeit explained, copyrights are in place for the protectin of the copyright user, in this case you. The key comes with what form of copyright protection a developer is using. WordPress uses GNU, which allows for copyrights to be removed from display on the website, but the internal copyrights must remain. Basically, the copyrights in the code, usually at the top of the code, must be left intact, modified in accordance to code modifications, but otherwise entirely intact.

A common misconception is that the "Power by" line is actually a copyright, it isn't.

As for removing the line, it's easiest to remove it from the admin control panel. Goto the appearnce editor and edit the footer.php. It's been a good while since I've used WordPress, but if they still follow normal conventions it should list what the template file is located, which is the file you should have to edit to remove or change the line. If not, I may actually be contained in the file to be applied to all templates.

I'll take a look at the newer WordPress to see what it actually is, but this should give you a good idea as to what to do.

In regards to BuddyPress, it uses the same license, and therefore follows the same rules as WordPress.

Personally, I see no reason to remove the "Powered by" line, but can understand an individuals feels that regardless of where the code came from you were the one that assembled it into its final form.


----------



## Shattered

*Re: Powered by WordPress and BuddyPress!*



DDAoN said:


> Shattered,
> 
> As sobeit explained, copyrights are in place for the protectin of the copyright user, in this case you. The key comes with what form of copyright protection a developer is using. WordPress uses GNU, which allows for copyrights to be removed from display on the website, but the internal copyrights must remain. Basically, the copyrights in the code, usually at the top of the code, must be left intact, modified in accordance to code modifications, but otherwise entirely intact.
> 
> A common misconception is that the "Power by" line is actually a copyright, it isn't.
> 
> As for removing the line, it's easiest to remove it from the admin control panel. Goto the appearnce editor and edit the footer.php. It's been a good while since I've used WordPress, but if they still follow normal conventions it should list what the template file is located, which is the file you should have to edit to remove or change the line. If not, I may actually be contained in the file to be applied to all templates.
> 
> I'll take a look at the newer WordPress to see what it actually is, but this should give you a good idea as to what to do.
> 
> In regards to BuddyPress, it uses the same license, and therefore follows the same rules as WordPress.
> 
> Personally, I see no reason to remove the "Powered by" line, but can understand an individuals feels that regardless of where the code came from you were the one that assembled it into its final form.


I got you... Okay...


----------

